#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Werkscherm & output scherm bekabelen?

## j.le.conte

Wanneer je zo'n video bewerkingsprogramma hebt, bestaat de mogelijkheid om een werkscherm en een output (fullscreen) beeldscherm in te stellen.
Nu is mijn vraag alleen. Hoe moet je twee beeldschermen op je pc aansluiten? Moet je de monitoren doorkoppellen? Zoja, heb je hier dan extra aparatuur/bekabeling voor nodig of moet je beide inpluggen in je computer zelf? Zou iemand dit kunnen uitleggen. ik kan er namelijk geen goede info over vinden.

----------


## Radar

Gewoon een dual head kaart in je computer stoppen.

----------


## j.le.conte

Ik neem aan dat je dit moet kopen?
Wat kost dit?
Is dit trouwens al niet ingebouwd, aangezien als ik naar eigenschappen ga kan ik van die instellingen wijzigen voor 2 beeldschermen en ook resolutie instellen.

Maar hoe moet ik het dan bekabelen? En zijn daar extra stekker voor nodig?

----------


## Radar

Het kan wezen dat het inderdaad al is ingebouwd maar dat kan ik vanaf hier niet beoordelen.
Veel "video" kaarten beschikken tegen woordig over "TV" uit waar je via een rca plug of s-vhs aansluiting een tv of monitor kan aansluiten.
Wil je 2 computerschermen aansluiten dan zul je een dual head kaartje moeten kopen, vekrijgbaar vanaf een euro of 40.
Voor laptops heeft één van de video-kaarten giganten zelfs een oplossing om via een kastje 2 beeldschermen op 1 VGA aansluiting te zetten.
Kortom, oplossingen zat maar het is altijd maar weer de vraag of jouw software het doet met de aangekochte hardware.
Zoeken bij google op dual head levert veel resultaten op en in mijn geval leverde een bezoek aan de plaatselijke computer winkel de oplossing in de vorm van een kaart met 1 DVI en 1 "normale" VGA aansluiting.
Werk je nog met win98 dan is he bijplaatsen van een juiste PCI VGA kaart meestal ook geen probleem, zo heb ik hier 1 computer gehad met 5 beeldschermen eraan gekoppeld.

----------


## Bastisito

Erger nog, bij veel moderne laptops zit er zelfs al een tweede VGA uitgang op. Gewoon een externe monitor aansluiten dit je via configuratiescherm naar wens kan gebruiken. Ik heb zelf m'n bureaublad ernaar uitgebreid momenteel.

----------


## j.le.conte

Wat ik dus begrijp is dat die dual kaart een verschil in werkscherm en output scherm maakt?
Is het dan zo dat wanneer je eventueel 1 werkscherm hebt en 2 presentatie schermen, dat je de presentatie schermen gewoon simpel met elkaar kan doorverbinden of heb je dan weer een andere soort kaart nodig voor een derde uitgang?

Wat ik begrijp is: Die dual kaart zorgt alleen voor het verschil van werkscherm en presentatiescherm en wanneer je meerdere presentatieschermen wilt kun je deze met een optie gewoon simpel door koppellen? (wat voor bekabeling of tussenkastje heb je hier voor nodig?)

Wat ik nodig heb voor het volgende:
ik wil 1 werkscherm en 2 presentatieschermen.
- dual kaart, voor onderscheid: werk/output
- en wat voor voor bekabeling voor de twee outputschermen?

----------


## Nit-Wit

als je op twee monitoren HETZELFDE beeld wilt laten zien moet je een VGA verdeler gebruiken (extron heeft leuke)
Ik heb tot op heden toe geen monitoren gezien die een aktieve loop VGA hebben.

Dus jij moet nu een Dual head hebben:
- één output voor je werk scherm
- één output naar je verdeler voor je presentatie schermen

----------


## tommyikke

He,

Neem gewoon 2 videokaarten(is over het algemeen goedkoper) En hang er 1 monitor en 1 beameronitor. kan je 1 monitor uitgang gebruiken en 1 beamer/monitor. kost minder geld. maar je moet wel een beetje met computers overweg kunnen wil je het voor mekaar krijgen.

----------


## j.le.conte

Wat is precies zo'n VGA ding dan?
als ik zoek kom ik namelijk heel veel verschillende producten tegen.

Dit is iets wat er op lijkt denk ik, http://extron.com/product/product.asp?id=vsw2vgaa ik geloof dat dit alleen voor audio is.

kan iemand een voorbeeld geven in een online shop?

Overigens: Hoe is het verschil tussen een videokaart en een dual head kaart, want ik begreep toch dat een videokaart ook een vga uitgang had? Of is een normale videokaart meer uitgebreid met extra functies?
Want voor een goede show heb je ook denk ik een goede video kwaliteit hebben? Is het dan niet beter om i.p.v. een Dual head een goede videokaart te kopen met VGA uitgang?

----------


## Nit-Wit

zo'n ding noemen we een VDA (Video Distribution Amplifier)

http://extron.com/product/product.as...lus&subtype=32

dit is een goede.
één in, twee uit.

degene die jij aangaf was een Switcher (=schakelen) met een optie om meteen het geluid van de gewenste bron mee te schakelen.

----------


## j.le.conte

en wat is het verschil tussen dat apparaatje wat jij aan gaf en al die overige in de lijst?
En waarom valt nu de naam VGA in 1 keer weg? want een aantal producten heette net ook VGA of is dat iets wat niet voor mij van toepassing is?

Is het trouwens mogelijk met zo'n apparaatje om de verbinding snel stop te zetten en je dan zwart beeld ziet?

----------


## Radar

Even voor de duidelijkheid in deze spraakverwaring. C.Q. onwetenheid van topic founder.
In de volksmond is een video kaart het zelfde als een "VGA" kaart
Dit is een stuk elektronica in een computer die zorg draagt voor een stukje visuele output en heeft dus verschillende namen.
EGA,CGA,VGA SVGA, XVGA.
Dit stukje elektronica is er vandaag aan de dag in vele formaten, of het zit op je moederbord, of een apparte "kaart" in je computer ook weer in diverse formaten AGP, PCI etc etc.
Heel normaal is om op 1 windows machine 1 monitor te hangen dus 1 uitgang, maar er bestaan dus ook kaarten met 2 of meer uitgangen.
Het is dus tegenwoordig redelijk normaal dat je ook een normale TV op de video kaartkunt aansluiten om films te kunnen kijken.
Een "dual head" kaart is er echter voor gemaakt om met 2 onhafhankelijke beeldschermen te kunnen werken.
Wil je 2 monitoren aansturen met 1 uitgang ( dus met het zelfde beeld ) dan zul je een "splitter" moeten gebruiken.
Afhankelijk van kwaliteit ( scherm resolutie, kabel lengte) kun je dit "pasief" doen of een kastje ertussen.
Voor het snel op zwart zetten van je output ben je afhankelijk van je software.
Laat dus even weten met wat voor hardware en software wilt gaan werken en de afstanden tussen de monitoren.
Veel info is ook te vinden via google "dual head" "vga splitter" "3 monitoren op 1 computer" etc etc.
Veel sterkte verder met dit project

----------


## j.le.conte

Begrijp ik uit jouw bericht dat een tv op een videokaart aansluiting niet hetzelfde is als 2 monitoren met verschillend beeld of juist wel?

Overigens heb ik het programma "Resolume 2,3" verder heb ik dus geen hardware, want ik wist dus niet wat ik ervoor nodig had.
Maar ik begrijp dus dat ik nu een "Dual Head" moet kopen om het verschil in werkscherm en output scherm te maken. (en ik begrijp dus niet precies of je hierboven wilde aangeven of het nou ook met een videokaart kon of dus juist niet)

----------


## j.le.conte

Dat hierboven weet ik dus ook nog steeds niet helemaal. maar ik heb ook even wat anders:

Wanneer je het beeld verdeelt met een splitter, moeten dit dan precies dezelfde beeldschermen zijn of is het mogelijk dat elk beeldscherm zijn eigen resolutie/formaat heeft?
Zodat je bv. een 19" beeldscherm en een beamer hebt of een breedbeeld tv en een gewone monitor?
Of moet je wanneer je dit wilt meerdere "dual head"-kaarten of viedokaarten hebben?
Dit heeft dan betrekking op meerdere output schermen en staat los van het gewone werkscherm.

----------


## Dasquo

Ik heb nu 2 DV-I uitgangen op mijn computer zitten.
Nu zou ik graag 1 als werkscherm gebruiken en de andere naar de projector sturen.
Bestaat er een kabeltje of convertor om van DV-I naar Cinch (of BNC) te gaan ???

----------


## BlueConfig

Euh, volgens mij zal dat moeilijk zijn aangezien DVI(Digital Visual Interface) een digitaal signaal levert en BNC/cinch voor analoog is. Nu verder er bestaat ook DVI-I en hier zouden analoge signalen uitgeven maar ik vermoed dat dit dan gaat over RGB of RGBHV. 

Wat wel een oplossing zou kunnen zijn is en een DVI naar VGA connector en zo naar een projector lopen.

Correct me if I am wrong.

----------


## MJ

apple heeft een dvi naar s/vhs+composite kabel


zal wel niet voor windowz werken 

@j.le.conte als je een vga signaal split kun je niet de resolutie veranderen 
 zeker kun je een breedbeeld tv(16:9) en een beamer(4:3) aansluiten 
als je bron bv 1280x1024 is (dat is dus 4:3) dan zal het op de breedbeeld uitgerekt zijn. de bron is immers 4:3

wil je dit gaan gebruiken om te vj'en?
als dat zo is kunje wellicht ook een tv-out gebruiken dat signaal is simplel te splitsen . en je kan eventueel ook nog naar een videomixer zodat je snel naar zwart of een camerabeeld  kan faden. heb je ook nog leuke beeld effecten extra er bij



deze heeft dus een ingebouwde splitter
over verschillende resoluties hoef je je geen zorgen te  maken er is er maar een.
video is volgens het PAL formaat ±720x576

----------


## j.le.conte

Dus je moet gewoopn ene splitter gebruiken, en als je verschillende (qua groote) apparaten erop aansluit wordt het beeld vervormd?

Overigens, hoe werkt het volgende:
Op mijn videokaart hebt ik dus mijn gewone werkscherm en een extra ouput uitgang voor mijn fullscreen projectie.
Die videokaart heeft bepaalde software zodat je kan instellen dat het beeld over 2 beelden wordt verdeeld. Links en rechts. Wanneer je nu 9 monitoren zou hebben 3 x 3 is dit dan mogelijk om dit via 1 ouputkanaal + extra software/hardware dit te besturen zodat het 1 beeld wordt of heb je dan tich output uitgangen in je pc nodig (bv. dualhead of videokaarten?)

Dit tot betrekking of ik in mijn pc 1 videokaart in ga bouwen of iets anders ga kopen om zulke mogelijkheden te bereiken.
Of is het dus zo, wanneer je 1 videokaart hebt met output kan je later alles erop aansluiten?

----------


## BlueConfig

Ik vermoed dat dit enkel met hardware moet lukken. dus output pc naar een hardware box die de verdeling doet. 

Ik weet dat Folsom Research (Barco) een blender (blendPRO) maakt om met 4 projector 1 vloeiend beeld te maken. van die TVwall's ken ik nie veel.

----------


## BlaCK ErrOR

> Ik vermoed dat dit enkel met hardware moet lukken. dus output pc naar een hardware box die de verdeling doet. 
> 
> Ik weet dat Folsom Research (Barco) een blender (blendPRO) maakt om met 4 projector 1 vloeiend beeld te maken. van die TVwall's ken ik nie veel.



Tegenwoordig met een SLI-setup met 4 grafische kaarten, kun je tot 8 (2 per kaart) uitsturen  :Smile:  maar 'k denk wel dat dit een tamelijke dure setup gaat worden  :EEK!: 
Met een externe hardware zoals BlueConfig zegt, moet dat wel lukken !

----------


## j.le.conte

Dan heb ik toch nog 1 vraag.
Net heb ik het de hele tijd gehad over een videokaart/dualhead in combinatie met een splitter (alles met een VGA aansluiting).
Maar ik wil inderdaad dit gaan gebruiken voor VJ software. Net werd er gezegd dat ik een TV-out moet kopen, omdat dat singaal makkelijk is te verdelen en je er eventueel een controller op kan aansluiten.
Nu is mijn vraag: Met welke aansluitingen werken die controllers dan? met zo'n video uitgang (zo'n gele tulp aansluiting? naam even kwijt  :Confused:  ). Want waat voor apparaatuur heb je dan dus nodig?

Kan iemand een opzetje maken voor:
- wat voor output uit je computer?
- Naar videomixer
- Naar *enkele* beeldschermen (4 tot 6 als dat mogelijk is)
Welke hardware en bekabeling is hiervoor nu uiteindelijk nodig?

----------


## Derf

> Kan iemand een opzetje maken voor:
> - wat voor output uit je computer?
> - Naar videomixer
> - Naar *enkele* beeldschermen (4 tot 6 als dat mogelijk is)
> Welke hardware en bekabeling is hiervoor nu uiteindelijk nodig?



output uit pc: DVI/VGA of TV-OUT. Een dual head kaart heeft meestal alles aan boord. De secondary output (VGA of DVI) kan je altijd ook mirroren in de driver settings met je TV-OUT. Let wel dat je resolutie van je 2e output dan naar PAL of NTSC gaat. 

Dus eigenlijk kan je aan een dual head kaart 3 outputs koppelen. 1 Primary. en 1 secondary. De secondary kan je zowel over DVI/VGA sturen als TV-OUT (== composite)

Een videomixer neemt meestal Composite binnen. Sommige zelfs ook VGA. De duurdere modellen nemen ook DVI en SDI binnen. 

Als je van je mixer naar een scherm wil gaan moet je meestal een hele afstand overbruggen. Daar is DVI of VGA niet geschikt voor. Dus meestal ga je met een Composite signaal naar je plasma's, projector.

mvg,
Frederik

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Als je van je mixer naar een scherm wil gaan moet je meestal een hele afstand overbruggen. Daar is DVI of VGA niet geschikt voor. Dus meestal ga je met een Composite signaal naar je plasma's, projector.
> 
> mvg,
> Frederik



Sorry Frederik, maar vga is niks anders als een RGBHV signaal in een d-sub connector gepropt. Dit kan je prima tot enkele tientallen meters verlengen zonder signaal versterkers.

Verder bevat composiet een stuk minder beeldinformatie dan je data signaal (wat rgbhv). Dit betekend dan.. slechtere beeldkwaliteit. En dat willen wij niet, de klant niet.. en onze topic starter dus al helemaal niet.

----------


## Derf

> Sorry Frederik, maar vga is niks anders als een RGBHV signaal in een d-sub connector gepropt. Dit kan je prima tot enkele tientallen meters verlengen zonder signaal versterkers.



Fijn! was ik niet vanop de hoogte. Wat ik wel precies overal kan lezen is dat je je een simpele VGA-VGA kabel niet langer kan maken dan 10 meter als je 1027x768@60Hz draait zonder beeldverlies.

http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/rgbhv/index.htm

----------


## FiëstaLj

> Fijn! was ik niet vanop de hoogte. Wat ik wel precies overal kan lezen is dat je je een simpele VGA-VGA kabel niet langer kan maken dan 10 meter als je 1027x768@60Hz draait zonder beeldverlies.
> 
> http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/rgbhv/index.htm



Pak eens een 30 meter vga kabel (wel kwaliteit gebruiken natuurlijk), computer en willekeurige crt, tft, beamer, plasma, noem maar op. Ik kan het je hier zo voor doen, kost je wel een bak bier.

Mooie aan een data signaal is dat je geen ruis kan krijgen (wat je bij composiet wel zou krijgen) Echter is het wel mogelijk dat je bij de "edges"  van kleurgebieden wat rare dingen krijgt.

Daarom maakt men ook mooie apparatuur om je signaal te boosten voordat je zulke trucs gaat doen.

Mijn persoonlijk record: 100meter van een standaard hp pc, via verloop vga/rgbhv naar een eiki xt3

----------


## laserguy

> Mooie aan een data signaal is dat je geen ruis kan krijgen (wat je bij composiet wel zou krijgen)



Zoals je zelf zegt in #23 is een vgakabel een gewone RGB+sync kabel. Is dus ook ANALOOG beeldsignaal en GEEN data.
Voor de rest is het inderdaad juist: met een KWALITEITSvgakabel mag je tientallen meters overbruggen.

----------


## j.le.conte

En als je een VGA splitter gebruikt, maakt het dan uit of je bepaalde qualiteit koopt? om verlies in beeld of snelheid te verkomen. Ik zie namelijk ergens een vga splitter staan (voor 8 beeldschermen) en daarachter staat 400MHZ, houdt dit nog iets in?

----------


## FiëstaLj

> En als je een VGA splitter gebruikt, maakt het dan uit of je bepaalde qualiteit koopt? om verlies in beeld of snelheid te verkomen. Ik zie namelijk ergens een vga splitter staan (voor 8 beeldschermen) en daarachter staat 400MHZ, houdt dit nog iets in?



Ligt eraan, die bandbreedte van 400mhz betekend hoeveel je maximum resolutie is.


Precieze berekening erachter zou ik op moeten zoeken, ik heb prive volgens mij ook een 400mhz splitter en deze werkt prima bij 1024x768

----------


## vasco

Gewoon is een gedachte spinsel;
Je bent hier nu een half jaar mee bezig en volgens mij heb je nogsteeds geen benul hoe het werkt en wat je nu nodig hebt. Je hebt wensen die je zelf wil gaan gebruiken maar je bent de kennis hierover nog niet machtig. Dit bedoel ik niet minderwaardig maar het is gewoon overduidelijk aan jou vragen en de manier waarop.

Heb je er zelf al eens aan gedacht er voor te zorgen dat je eerst je theorie gaat opwaarderen naar basiskennis zodat je daadwerkelijk weet waar je over praat. Wij kunnen jou van alles uitleggen hier maar op elk antwoord komt eigenlijk altijd een wedervraag met een herhaling waaruit blijkt dat je het nog niet snapt. Wanneer jij straks met onze hulp op deze manier eindelijk alles aan de praat hebt en je staat met de spullen ergens en er is een storing dan heb jij geen idee wat je moet doen en waar je het moet gaan zoeken door gebrek aan de technische kennis achter deze materie.

Ik wil niet zeggen dat vragen niet goed is hiermee, prima zelfs daar is dit forum voor maar enige zelfstudie en basiskennis over het onderwerp lijkt mij ook onontbeerlijk om uiteindelijk je werk te kunnen doen.

----------


## j.le.conte

Ja ik wil er juist graag meer over weten. Ik kan alleen nergens deze informatie vinden. Zover ik zoek over VJ/video beelden enz. Wordt er weinig over beschreven. Misschien zoek ik dus verkeerd, maar heeft u een informatie bron? Mijn enigste informatie is nu inderdaad alleen dit forum.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ja ik wil er juist graag meer over weten. Ik kan alleen nergens deze informatie vinden. Zover ik zoek over VJ/video beelden enz. Wordt er weinig over beschreven. Misschien zoek ik dus verkeerd, maar heeft u een informatie bron? Mijn enigste informatie is nu inderdaad alleen dit forum.




tipje van flipje : de meeste laptops hebben 2 video-uitgangen, eentje vast in je laptop, en eentje voor een beamer, ff rechtermuisknop op je bureaublad aanklikken, , naar instellingen gaan, en het windows bureaublad uitbreiden naar je 2e scherm. Als je dan een .wmv of mpeg opent kun je mediaplayer zo configureren dat je altijd in je rechterscherm opstart. 
Heb er zelf een 20" breedbeeld achterhangen voor autocad enzo, maar dat werkt ook prima voor dvd's die ik draai onder het smurfen.

----------


## vasco

> Misschien zoek ik dus verkeerd, maar heeft u een informatie bron? Mijn enigste informatie is nu inderdaad alleen dit forum.



 Verder heb je behalve dit forum echt heel veel computerforums waar dit zeker besproken wordt. Ik denk dat je met computervragen daar veel beter geholpen kan worden dan hier. Heb je ook al eens gedacht gewoon eens een computerwinkel in te lopen en je daar te laten adviseren en uitleggen wat je nodig hebt en hoe het werkt?

Zoek eens niet op VJ/videobeelden etc. maar ga eens zoeken op dualhead, VGA of multi display. Kom je vast wel verder mee als je bij Google begint. Dualhead is niet direct een link met VJ maar wel met ICT en computers.

Verder wat ************** al zegt, veel laptops kunnen op hun eigen scherm en daarnaast ook op de VGA uitgang een signaal zetten dat dualhead kan draaien. In een normale PC zul je een dualhead kaart of 2 VGA kaarten moeten plaatsen. Als je vervolgens op de 2e uitgang (of op de 1e of beide wat je wilt) meer dan 1 scherm wilt hangen zal je die uitgang ook nog eens moeten splitsen.

Het instellen gaat vervolgens gewoon in Windows onder de eigenschappen van je beeldscherm. Meer informatie hierover vind je in de Windows help of koop het boek Windows for Dummy's.

Succes!

----------

